# Ball Point Python



## RMThompson (Sep 2, 2008)

As a writer and a photographer I am no stranger to writer's block, or creative blocks altogether. This picture is sometimes how I feel, like there is something squeezing all my good ideas, not letting them free. 

EDIT: NEWER VERSION


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a ball python, but it doens't look like a ball point pen :scratch:


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> That's a ball python, but it doens't look like a ball point pen :scratch:


 
LOL

Actually, it's both.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 2, 2008)

I like it! Very creative.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 2, 2008)

photo28 said:


> I like it! Very creative.


 
Thanks it's one of my first times using Photoshop to add an element of the photograph that wasn't there. I hope it was somewhat believable!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 2, 2008)

Its beleivable until you notice that its a pilot BLACK pen thats dripping red ink lol. unless its supposed to be blood? either way, very good.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 2, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> Its beleivable until you notice that its a pilot BLACK pen thats dripping red ink lol. unless its supposed to be blood? either way, very good.


 
I did that on purpose, it's supposed to be blood.

The black pen, used for writing, is not dripping its ink. Its dripping blood.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 2, 2008)

ohhhh. Even more creative!


----------



## jvgig (Sep 2, 2008)

i love the concept, but wish the python head and pen tip were in focus.  it seems like the focus is right were the pen touches the snake coming from the tip.


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great concept.  That's the type of pic that would tell the story without any explanation.  I'll agree with focus comment however I'm not sure the actual subject is the python or instead the pen???  Maybe a wider DOF to include both in focus would've been a safer shot.

Looks awesome though, great idea and great colors.


----------



## jvgig (Sep 3, 2008)

i guess the head would not have to be in focus, but i think the pen tip with the drop of blood definitely should since it is too small to hold its own if blurry.


----------

